# Microsoft Habu mouse does not work after system restart



## Ignis (Apr 9, 2008)

I recently bought MS Habu mouse and have following problem with it: each time I restart my computer mouse stops working until I replug it into USB socket. Mouse has the latest firmware (2.03) and driver (2.12) installed. So far I tried all USB ports available and various USB related BIOS options - nothing helps. Other problem I noticed is that it does not remember Light-options which need to be restored manually after each replug.

My system specs:
Asrock 939Dual-VSTA mainboard
Athlon X2 4800+ CPU
Asus GF8800GT GPU
Corsair 2x1Gb DDR RAM
Thermaltake 500W PSU


----------



## Osso (Jul 18, 2008)

I recently recieved the Habu mouse as a gift. I was able to install the latest software and firmware from the website after alot of reboots and replugging of the mouse.

My problem is this:
During bootup the mouse doesn't seem to get power. I get a flash of the blue light once or twice but then its dark until the windows vista login screen. I have to either click or press the small round button on the bottom of the mouse to get it to "turn on". Once it's "on" it doesn't work, no movement of pointer, nothing. All I have to do is unplug the mouse and replug it and everything works fine, as if nothing was ever wrong.

I have seen this posted on many websites but no solutions have been submitted. Each time the thread derails to the "I can't upgrade the firmware" issue. I'm not having that issue. My problem is the mouse not working after a reboot until it's been unplugged and replugged. 

I have tried to downgrade the firmware to the 2.01 and software 2.10 but had the same results. I have not tried to downgrade to 1.0 (which I think is before it turns on the 32K cache on the mouse, which is probably the problem) but I can't find the 1.0 firmware anywhere to download. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Please keep this tread related to the mouse not working after reboot, but working correctly after a replug, on topic.

The parts of my system that may be relevent:
MSI K9A2 Neo-f MOBO
OCZ StealthXstream Power supply
Win Vista Ultimate 32
Habu mouse with firmware V2.03 and software V2.12


----------

